# I got the hook up. *pron warning*



## Hawksfan (Apr 28, 2007)

My dad went to Tijuana and picked me up these beauties.:ss









Gotta love pops. :tu


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

I dont know, but I have never seen a cohiba in a plastic sleeve...


----------



## Hawksfan (Apr 28, 2007)

My uncle owns a store a block away. :tu


----------



## OtterAKL4987 (Jun 4, 2007)

I'm no expert but I was under the impression that the Cohiba bands only had three rows of white squares. Just my :2My source for that was www.vitolas.net. Very informative website.


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Hawksfan said:


> My uncle owns a store a block away. :tu


Why did dad not shop there then?

--also the P*rn, P0rn, Pron etc. is tiresome. Not you in particular but a general observation.


----------



## Hawksfan (Apr 28, 2007)

j6ppc said:


> Why did dad not shop there then?
> 
> --also the P*rn, P0rn, Pron etc. is tiresome. Not you in particular but a general observation.


Uh, that's where he bought them. Your acting like an ass(just a general observation)


----------



## K Baz (Mar 2, 2007)

Simmer - He was not on your case in particular he is just commenting.

Let all get along now.

PS nice grabs - I am a little concerned that you did not get any Monti. Oh well more for me.


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

Hawksfan said:


> Uh, that's where he bought them. Your acting like an ass(just a general observation)


yah... umm.... people seem not to last long with that attitude haha.
my advice... stay long.. learn alot, and establish a name and trust for yourself. IF your fresh locally then little things may come across STRONGLY to others, specially higher up people that are trying to run the best forum possible...
personal general observation.
But hella nice smoke selection!


----------



## Hawksfan (Apr 28, 2007)

Guitarman-S.T- said:


> yah... umm.... people seem not to last long with that attitude haha.
> my advice... stay long.. learn alot, and establish a name and trust for yourself. IF your fresh locally then little things may come across STRONGLY to others, specially higher up people that are trying to run the best forum possible...
> personal general observation.
> But hella nice smoke selection!


Well you cant say his post was written in a very friendly manor either. I think accusing my father of lying might come across quit STRONGLY as well.


----------



## OtterAKL4987 (Jun 4, 2007)

I don't think anybody is accusing your father of lying. I think he had good intentions but the cigars may not be genuine. I believe you misconstrued the previous post as a personal attack, which I doubt it is.


----------



## Hawksfan (Apr 28, 2007)

Well considering I showed the pic of card from LCDH and the fact my father gave me that card with the smokes. I don't see how that's not an accusation of lying. Which makes it a personal attack.


----------



## OtterAKL4987 (Jun 4, 2007)

If they aren't genuine then that means the shop is at fault, not your father. I hate to break any bad news, but there are several obvious factors that hint that these may be fake. It's happened to everyone at least once. Such is life.


----------



## Hawksfan (Apr 28, 2007)

OtterAKL4987 said:


> If they aren't genuine then that means the shop is at fault, not your father. I hate to break any bad news, but there are several obvious factors that hint that these may be fake. It's happened to everyone at least once. Such is life.


Well I got off the phone with my father, He said "five of the cigars where purchased at LCDH." I guess the cello'd ones my uncle gifted to him. Sorry about overreacting, but I don't take too kindly to people calling my father a lier. At least I got five sticks to enjoy. Should I even try to smoke the other two? Is it safe? I hope they don't put some weird chemicals or something.


----------



## OtterAKL4987 (Jun 4, 2007)

Understandable. The cello'd one were the conspicuous ones. The bands are a little off and, of course, the fact that they are cello'd is a bad sign for those.


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

we all like to share pics of our acquisitions here. It can be fun. 

If a member doesn't want other members to comment on the possible authenticity of their acquisitions, the simple solution is to not post any pics, thus avoiding potential embarassment. 

Personal attacks such as "you're acting like an ass" lead to bannings. Have seen it before, and will see it again. My suggestion would be for the OP to let it go.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

You need to ***'n chill. Just an observation.

Cohibas with cello are, 99.999% of the time, fake. Thus, it is unlikely that they were purchased at LCDH, as was pointed out. You didn't actually say that they were purchased at LCDH in either of your first 2 posts, so spazzing out and saying people are calling your father a liar is pretty silly. 

Just an observation.


----------



## Bomber (Jul 7, 2007)

SeanGAR said:


> You need to ***'n chill. Just an observation.
> 
> Cohibas with cello are, 99.999% of the time, fake. Thus, it is unlikely that they were purchased at LCDH, as was pointed out. You didn't actually say that they were purchased at LCDH in either of your first 2 posts, so spazzing out and saying people are calling your father a liar is pretty silly.
> 
> Just an observation.


Exactly. It's likely that a few there are real, but the one with cello and 4 rows on the band is fruitier than a baseball bat. It happens to all of us at some point, but we accept it. Nobody said your father was a liar, he just thought they were real... more people then I can think of smoke the fakest cubans i've seen and are content with that.

This isn't some immature forum and BS like this isnt taken lightly. Mature up. Smoke your cigars and enjoy them. Even if 1 or 2 arent real... "sometimes a cigar is just a cigar".


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Hawksfan said:


> Well I got off the phone with my father, He said "five of the cigars where purchased at LCDH." I guess the cello'd ones my uncle gifted to him. Sorry about overreacting, but I don't take too kindly to people calling my father a lier. At least I got five sticks to enjoy. Should I even try to smoke the other two? Is it safe? I hope they don't put some weird chemicals or something.


Dude, no one seems to have called your dad a liar.
You are very quick to pull the trigger it seems.

Somehow, seems to me the points made to you about those cigars seems valid. Seems that is all that was being said all along. YOU assumed they were all bought in the same place and it turns out they weren't. How is that calling your dad a liar? I think most will agree those other sticks look fine indeed. It's those cello Cohibas that sound off sirens.

Words have a lot of meanings when written and can be interpreted many ways. Step back and try to figure out which meaning it was before you call someone we know very well and for very long an "ass".

Just my two friendly cents.


----------



## wharfrathoss (Dec 27, 2006)

congrats on the smokes, looks like some good selections

buying from a LCDH, especially in Mexico, is a good move-it's easy to miss the signs of fakes, members w/time & experience have been fooled-i remember how happy i was to have found a source for "espindidos", i rushed home, posted pics on a few boards, & was promptly told it was bogus-wasn't happy, but learned some valuable info

even if your pa unknowingly got you some fugazis, it's the thought that counts-i've had some fakes that weren't bad smokes on their own merit-regardless, smoke up & enjoy!


----------



## Coffee Grounds (Feb 14, 2007)

Anytime you post pics get ready for them to be analyzed.

Dude you can not take it personal.

Your on a cigar forum where everyone lives for cigars. If you post some pics of cigars that might be in question you will get an honest answer.
No one is calling your Pops a liar but just scored some fakes if they are fake.

Everyone has bought some fakes CC's before. I myself when I first started smoking CC's bought a $300 sampler of Fugazzeeses.


----------



## Sisyphus (Oct 9, 2005)

Coffee Grounds said:


> when I first started smoking CC's bought a $300 sampler of Fugazzeeses.


Sounds painful. By the way, what is a Fugazzeese?

-Ken


----------



## hugecanoli (Jun 1, 2007)

fugazzi is a slang word for fake.

Go watch the movie Donnie Brosco. Its required viewing in my house :r


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

I hate to beat a dead horse HawksFan, but you're coming at the members with a tone that is generally not appreciated. You're getting responses from fellas who know what they're talking about, nobody called your old man a liar or ever questioned his integrity. It would be best if you cooled off and came back, their is not reason for the hostility. Nobody here was being hostile to you, they were just trying to educate you and let you know that you got some fakes.


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

Although Hawkfan's attitude generally sucks, those Boli RC's look mighty tasty to me.


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

hugecanoli said:


> fugazzi is a slang word for fake.
> 
> Go watch the movie Donnie Brosco. Its required viewing in my house :r


So you're name is sal and you live in jersey and like huge canoli's and require people to watch donnie brasco? Hmmm i woulda never thought....... 

oh as to whether they're fake. I don't know. I'm new to cubans. Search, search, and more search.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Darrell said:


> I hate to beat a dead horse HawksFan,


that should have been your first clue not to post.

The point had been made numerous times. If he chooses not to get it, well, we all know the consequences. If he does get the point, hopefully he can learn from his mistake.


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Very nice gift. Smoke them all and enjoy them. Even the 2 that might not be original. You still might be surprised by a good smoke. If not, pitch em and move on the the good ones. :dr


----------



## Sisyphus (Oct 9, 2005)

floydpink said:


> those Boli RC's look mighty tasty to me.


I dunno. If you look real close at those Boli labels....










Hmmm....

-Ken


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

Now THAT is some funny chit.:r It's probably close to what Simon Bolivar would look like if he was alive today.


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

People who shoot their mouth off with You're an ass comments, often end up being the biggest asses of them all


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

Nice pickups you have there


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

PaulMac said:


> People who shoot their mouth off with You're an ass comments, often end up being the biggest asses of them all


Hey Paulie! You're an ass! :fu   :r

Nice to see you around.

CBF:w


----------



## drawfour (Aug 22, 2006)

ComicBookFreak said:


> Hey Paulie! You're an ass! :fu   :r
> 
> Nice to see you around.
> 
> CBF:w


Nice job.  (And that's all I've got to say about this thread.)


----------



## Hawksfan (Apr 28, 2007)

Did you guys not read my posts? I said sorry for overreacting and even sent him a PM saying the same thing. My ass comment was also in part for "the whole prOn, **** , and prom the thing is getting old." I was just trying to share a few pics of some smokes my old man got me. If you actually take a look at the picture, you would see all look good except for the cello'd "fugazis". Instead there's a rush to post that their fake. Just my :2.


----------



## drawfour (Aug 22, 2006)

Hawksfan said:


> Did you guys not read my posts? I said sorry for overreacting and even sent him a PM saying the same thing. My ass comment was also in part for "the whole prOn, **** , and prom the thing is getting old." I was just trying to share a few pics of some smokes my old man got me. If you actually take a look at the picture, you would see all look good except for the cello'd "fugazis". Instead there's a rush to post that their fake. Just my :2.


We're all good here -- we're just having some fun on a thread that got too serious for too long. It's all good.


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

Enjoy those smokes.. 

Its take a man to step up and admit a mistake and say he is sorry.. 
stick around man the people around here are some of the best around..


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

j6ppc said:


> Why did dad not shop there then?
> 
> --also the P*rn, P0rn, Pron etc. is tiresome. Not you in particular but a general observation.


thank you Jon you stated what I have been thinking :tpd:


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Hawksfan said:


> Uh, that's where he bought them. Your acting like an ass(just a general observation)


you have an attitude problem. (just a general observation)


----------



## Mindflux (Dec 5, 2005)

BigVito said:


> you have an attitude problem. (just a general observation)


This guy is right. (just a general observation)


----------



## Hawksfan (Apr 28, 2007)

Mindflux said:


> This guy is right. (just a general observation)


WOW, I'm sorry, I'm sorry, I'm sorry, do you guys not get it? Who's next to come late too the party not read the thread and give their unwanted opinion.


----------



## drawfour (Aug 22, 2006)

Hawksfan said:


> WOW, I'm sorry, I'm sorry, I'm sorry, do you guys not get it? Who's next to come late too the party not read the thread and give their unwanted opinion.


Do yourself a favor -- unsubsribe from the thread, and don't read it anymore. You've done what you needed to do to correct things (public and private apology), and all that's going to happen is you're going to get more mad when people don't read the entire thread and pop in their response.

That will just lead to another altercation with someone else, and it will snowball.

So remove yourself from the thread, and if there's a mod reading, just close the thread and call it done.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

In my opinion caned corn is better than creamed corn

Enjoy those smokes I know your dad had only good intentions.


----------



## mash (Jul 24, 2007)

I'm a relative newbie, but I think the problem here is that you keep coupling an apology with something angry/negative, and you're inviting more criticism. If you want to sound contrite, just apologize, leave it there and this will go away.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

drawfour said:


> Do yourself a favor -- unsubsribe from the thread, and don't read it anymore. You've done what you needed to do to correct things (public and private apology), and all that's going to happen is you're going to get more mad when people don't read the entire thread and pop in their response.
> 
> That will just lead to another altercation with someone else, and it will snowball.
> 
> So remove yourself from the thread, and *if there's a mod reading, just close the thread and call it done*.


Excellent suggestion.

Done.


----------



## Pablo (Oct 13, 1997)

Hawksfan said:


> WOW, I'm sorry, I'm sorry, I'm sorry, do you guys not get it? Who's next to come late too the party not read the thread and give their unwanted opinion.


Damn, I was next.


----------

